# Weird things in your stand!



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Anyone ever tried getting in a stand 20' off the ground with a wood pecker in it? If not let me tell you it sucks! For some reason this **** bird wants to make this stand his home. We have more tin patching the holes than plywood left. It wasn't so bad until he decides he wants to sleep in here. I'll tell you I am a little scared walking to the stand from the truck in the dark but to get way up here and have to deal with a bird is just too much. I know it's just a little bird but when you open the door and shine the light in here that beak look 2 foot long!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

we had a nest of owls in our one season......OMG that was effed up.....destroyed the stand later.....it was nasty


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

slabnabbin said:


> I'll tell you I am a little scared walking to the stand from the truck in the dark but to get way up here and have to deal with a bird is just too much. I know it's just a little bird but when you open the door and shine the light in here that beak look 2 foot long!


As Rodney says, "I don't think I would have told everyone that". How scared are you of possums and *****? h: rs


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

A ******* spent the night in my stand near London Tex.He cut the foam out of the seat of my chair,rolled it up and tied with a string for a pillow.Reckon he felt bad about tearing up my chair,and left a 20 peso and 5 peso coin stuck in a crack in the plywood.Probably a good feller and I hope he got a good nights sleep up out of the rattlesnakes.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I had a ringtail cat in the stand. It was dark and I kept hearing scratching and some other weird noises so I get out to look in this void under the floor and bam. I get run over by this cat! I guess he didn't like me shinin a light in his face. It scared the hell out of me. Last week I had a Mexican eagle shredding up a rabbit on the top of the stand.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

A spent shell from my gun,east tx 2009.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

peckerwood said:


> A ******* spent the night in my stand near London Tex.He cut the foam out of the seat of my chair,rolled it up and tied with a string for a pillow.Reckon he felt bad about tearing up my chair,and left a 20 peso and 5 peso coin stuck in a crack in the plywood.Probably a good feller and I hope he got a good nights sleep up out of the rattlesnakes.


I woke one up in my stand, didn't get to asking him about being a good feller.:texasflag rs


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Rusty S said:


> As Rodney says, "I don't think I would have told everyone that". How scared are you of possums and *****? h: rs


I was fine until one morning while walking from the truck to the stand I found a small fire still smoldering. Knowing there are other people very close to you that could be drug runners and don't have much to loose is scary. After that and seeing a group of 10 wets walking down the pipeline straight towards me I will admit it is scary. Last trip we had them on game cam within 500 yards of camp.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2005)

Got in my stand last weekend of the season in the hill country and I guessing about 300 stink bugs made it home and I'm guessing they all froze to death, but the smell was not pleasant let me tell ya.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Went up a tree in a tree climber bow hunting. Kept feeling little pieces of of bark falling on me. After daylight I looked up to find a giant boar **** about ten feet above me. After a while he decided he was coning down no matter what. Shoulda seen me leaning out as far as I could arrow in hand poking at him to keep him away. Pretty intense him snarling 3 feet from me!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

slabnabbin said:


> I was fine until one morning while walking from the truck to the stand I found a small fire still smoldering. Knowing there are other people very close to you that could be drug runners and don't have much to loose is scary. After that and seeing a group of 10 wets walking down the pipeline straight towards me I will admit it is scary. Last trip we had them on game cam within 500 yards of camp.


Yeah, have come across a few of those little fires with tin foil next to them, trust me, they knew where you were. As for 10 walking down a pipeline, look for the one walking about mid pack that looks like he just came from the Pearland Flea Market, he's the only one you need worry about. rs


----------



## texan1800 (Jul 15, 2006)

Flying squirrels suck


----------



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

About 500 hundreds wasps opening weekend when it's still warm. Makes hunting that blind tough until you can get some spray.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

A spent casing from a gun I do not own.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I've had these a couple of times.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

A pile of Poop from someone. I almost stepped in it. I repaid the favor, I can't mention what I did.


----------



## Lrtexasman (Oct 19, 2006)

opened the door and a turkey flew out. i about busted my rear hopping out of his way.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Lrtexasman said:


> opened the door and a turkey flew out. i about busted my rear hopping out of his way.


That's hilarious


----------



## Fish fur (Oct 11, 2012)

slabnabbin said:


> Anyone ever tried getting in a stand 20' off the ground with a wood pecker in it? If not let me tell you it sucks! For some reason this **** bird wants to make this stand his home. We have more tin patching the holes than plywood left. It wasn't so bad until he decides he wants to sleep in here. I'll tell you I am a little scared walking to the stand from the truck in the dark but to get way up here and have to deal with a bird is just too much. I know it's just a little bird but when you open the door and shine the light in here that beak look 2 foot long!


Thought you were going to say his pecker looked 2ft long .......just messing with you


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL! This is way my stand is sealed up tight!


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Had a lease in ET on paper company land my stand was 4x8x6 foot tall it was like a small room.Forgot to close windows on night dang Buzzards got in and Pooped all over the place had to pull all hte carpet out nad burn it.Still stuck till got cut down.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Lrtexasman said:


> opened the door and a turkey flew out. i about busted my rear hopping out of his way.


Man, them things make a racket when leaving. I can only imagine what it sounds in an enclosed area point blank. I would have had to change my drawers.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

I decided to hunt a ground blind, that had not been hunted in years. I crawed in it while it was dark. At sun up, I realized, I was surrounded by Scorpions, that ended that hunt.


----------



## shock leader (Feb 5, 2010)

Went to swap chairs out one year in a blind, climbed ladder to take out old chair and heard a plop on floor as i reached for chair . Plop was a snake falling from inside window ledge. There was a limb touching blind by the window. Needless to say i bailed out and let him have it!


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

G*****N goat my Brother in Law put in my stand one night, had a 8 point rack tied onto it with baling wire... I won't be the 1st one to pass out anymore.... dark/morning/hungover/they took my flashlight... what a moment.....


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

I found 7 spent rounds Saturday morning..... So I guess that is why my "Heard" is a little thin at this time!


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

Regulator, your Brother-in-law doesn't happen to be Mike V. does he?


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

For those of you who have owl poop in the blind, you might look into selling it, there are crazy people that actually buy that stuff. O Ya, I had two mice under a soft cooler one time, well call me a loud, fast elephant cause i screamed and ran out of there.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Heard about some guy in south Tex climbing up in his tower and finding a monkey. Scared the **** out of him.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I'd don't think weird is the word I would use to describe this little jewel. But, definitely interesting to say the least.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Climbing into a 16' elevated stand at 6 a.m. to find one of the side windows open and a raccoon sleeping on the floor. Didn't want to shoot a hole in the floor with the 30-06 at 6 a.m. so we had to quickly find a big stick that took care of the critter while he was still sleeping.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

fishingwithhardheadkings said:


> For those of you who have owl poop in the blind, you might look into selling it, there are crazy people that actually buy that stuff. O Ya, I had two mice under a soft cooler one time, well call me a loud, fast elephant cause i screamed and ran out of there.


 Did you ever dissect owl pellets in school?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Last trip we had them on game cam within 500 yards of camp.


And at night they're in the camp checking things out while you sleep.

********, missing chair, empty hulls from a caliber I don't use, missing heater and windowsill sand bags, scorpions, yellow jackets, and this past year a million lady bugs. 1/2 box of unfired .30-06 shells in a leather fold over pouch, one Buck pocket knife, one hard core **** magazine, strip of three condoms, empty condom wrapper, pair of girl's panties with Garfield the Cat on them size 5 (used condom was outside the stand by the steps tied in a knot...thoughtful fellow, a 6-volt flashlight.

That's all that comes to mind now.

I will say that we started locking our stands when I hunted in South Texas to prevent a lot of this; the yellow jackets only got in because the uninvited tenants left a window open.

Oh yea and if you ever find a pair of girl's panties size 5 with Garfield the Cat on them in your stand remember to toss them into the burn barrel when you get back to camp. Never and I mean never let them get under the seat of your truck and forget about them until your girlfriend helps you clean the truck out. That's not the time to remember them. 

Seriously.

TH


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

had a box blind on 8 foot landscape timbers. Nice reclining rocker in the stand. got in one morning before day light and settled down. Closed my eyes and something moved under the chair. I sat up causing the chair to move and a big, I mean really big rat (one of the norway rats) about as big as a squirrel came out and up the side of the chair and jumped out the window to a limb. Scared the snit out of me. I cleaned his nest out from under the chair and thought all was good. Next week-end same thing. Cleaned out the nest again. Third weekend I opened the door to the stand and laid my 22 pistol on the floor and shook the chair. Sure enough the rat came out and stopped on the window seal just long enough for the 22 to blast him off the ledge. i was trapping back then so when I finished hunting I went and made a dirl hole set with a leg hold trap and placed the rat in the hole. Next morning I caught a nice gray fox.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Rats, *****, owls...ya'll don't have windows that close on your stands?

TH


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

windows always seem to open even when locked?????? its wierd


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

a Dilley snow monkey in a huntin' blind would dang sure sober up a Frio/Lasalle Co. deer blind sitter...
lotsa hollerin' and ****-slingin' from both parties involved...:biggrin:
no good would come from that.


----------



## Xpress89 (Dec 20, 2012)

A pair of bloody work boots


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Last year while cleaning ground blinds at my bosses ranch in South Texas we found a pile of sticks made into a nest probably 2 feet tall. Once we stirred it up the biggest pack rat I ever saw busted out of there and climbed a mesquite tree. That thing made a squirrel look tiny. 

A friend of ours found bobcat kittens in his stand one year when he went to clean up his stands.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> And at night they're in the camp checking things out while you sleep.
> 
> ********, missing chair, empty hulls from a caliber I don't use, missing heater and windowsill sand bags, scorpions, yellow jackets, and this past year a million lady bugs. 1/2 box of unfired .30-06 shells in a leather fold over pouch, one Buck pocket knife, one hard core **** magazine, strip of three condoms, empty condom wrapper, pair of girl's panties with Garfield the Cat on them size 5 (used condom was outside the stand by the steps tied in a knot...thoughtful fellow, a 6-volt flashlight.
> 
> ...


Do you hunt public land? hahaha jk


----------



## GCMAN (Nov 21, 2012)

Not in a deer stand, but i found an empty condom wrapper and used condom in the shell tray of my gooseblind one morning. Come to find out my lease partner and his wife went hunting during the week, and i guess the birds weren't flying so they found a way to entertain themselves.


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

once sprayed wd-40 in the swivel part of my tripod seat and had a HUGE tarantula sized spider clawl out followed imediatly by some kind of tree snake. Needless to say I bailed out of it


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

kweber said:


> a Dilley snow monkey in a huntin' blind would dang sure sober up a Frio/Lasalle Co. deer blind sitter...
> lotsa hollerin' and ****-slingin' from both parties involved...:biggrin:
> no good would come from that.


My lease borders the monkey farm on two sides. Back after the big flood in early 2000's, I was hunting a ground hide on an oat patch. The ranch road was 30 yards to my west. Up the road comes a big male monkey. He saw me and started getting all excited and turned blue and red. I had him in my scope and if he made one move my direction, we were having a new mount in the casa. Thankfully for both of us he kept on trucking.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Well nothing to speak of in my stand...but one morning years ago there was this young bluejay that fell out of a tree next to my stand and screamed bloody murder for about five minutes or so. Well I finally got sick of listening to it and decided to put it out of its misery. I got out of my stand and as I reached down to grab it a red tailed hawk swooped down from the tree and sunk his talons in my cap (and my head as well). NOW THAT WAS A RUDE AWAKENING!!! 

Guess he didn't like me mess'in with his breakfast.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Our lease manager was the first to open up this stand door- you can see how the nest was attached to it. He was stung all over his entire back as he slid down the ladder and ran back to the truck. I think they got our buddy in the truck also as they kept chasing him! 
Everyone better keep some benedryl at camp! 

Pick is of my dad after thay had smoked em out....


----------



## GCMAN (Nov 21, 2012)

seatex said:


> well nothing to speak of in my stand...but one morning years ago there was this young bluejay that fell out of a tree next to my stand and screamed bloody murder for about five minutes or so. Well i finally got sick of listening to it and decided to put it out of its misery. I got out of my stand and as i reached down to grab it a red tailed hawk swooped down from the tree and sunk his talons in my cap (and my head as well). Now that was a rude awakening!!!
> 
> Guess he didn't like me mess'in with his breakfast. :d


yep i would have soiled my britches for sure on that one and screamed like a girl.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

In the pitch darkness I climbed into a tower blind with an inwardly opening door. I decided to leave the door open. As it got light I began to hear scraping sounds. I stood and looked behind the door to find a huge bat! I was glad that I saw nothing to shoot. I didn't really want to share that little cubical with that gigantic rascal when my gun fired.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> (used condom was outside the stand by the steps tied in a knot...thoughtful fellow
> TH


I bet that guy told his lady friend "If he gets outta here, we'll name him Houdini."


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Hydrocat said:


> Our lease manager was the first to open up this stand door- you can see how the nest was attached to it. He was stung all over his entire back as he slid down the ladder and ran back to the truck. I think they got our buddy in the truck also as they kept chasing him!
> Everyone better keep some benedryl at camp!
> 
> Pick is of my dad after thay had smoked em out....


How'd the honey taste?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

About 20 bats... Cost me a pair of underwear when they started raining down on me. LOL


----------



## 02txceta (Jul 29, 2008)

Yip, some of the same...got in a blind outside of Cotulla one time and felt things hitting the top of my cap I was wearing. It was very cold outside, so i didn't even look up. As the sun started coming up i noticed about 5000 of the biggest yellowjackets i had ever seen clumped together...these things were lethargic thankfully but about 25 fell on my head. 
Another time at my place in Rocksrpings I climbed up the ladder to come beak-to-beak with a Ring tailed cat...scared the be-jesus out of me causing me to fall straight back 10 ft down right smack in the middle of a cactus plant...spent the rest of the morning nursing my concusioin, and plucking out needles...lol
Not scared of much, but don't like roaches....another time I got into the blind in the darkness and started hearing things in a corner of the blind....reluctantly turned on the flashlight to see about 50 big roaches congregated in the corner...the light stirred them...right towards me...I broke through the door falling 8 ft down into...yes, another cactus plant. 

I like to hunt closer to the ground nowadays, or take pictures/videos and forget about the dam* hunting...lol


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

Duck blind, not a deer stand. River was up, opened duck blind door to see 6 foot gator laying on the bench. Hunted at an alternate blind.


----------

